# The KBoards Family <3



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dear all of you wonderful people,
Harvey loved KBoards! Loved it. It was his baby. When he started, he did it 'cause it was a fun challenge and he loved to read and was SO excited about the Kindle. And, it turned out that there was an amazing extended family just waiting out there for him and for all of you sweet people.

I wanted to let you know, that we are going to do our very best to continue KBoards in a way that would make Harvey proud. Unfortunately, we're not as quick in the tech-y department as he is and we also are gonna have to learn a lot as we go -- 'cause like I said, KBoards was his baby. 

I've heard some good stories from Harv about the site and I got to meet some of you a million and a half years ago in Bellevue. Anybody remember that?! Y'all just sat around the Starbucks in Bellevue Square and talked Kindle.  I also had the privilege to meet Betsy and her husband Fred. And am so thankful for the friendship and support that Harvey had with her...and Ann and Leslie. 

I don't know how to let you know how grateful we are for your support through the years. But this is my attempt.

Please be patient with us if it takes us longer to figure things out...but we are gonna do our very best to make things feel like they always have.

Much, much appreciation to you all.
Love,
Carrie and family


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carrie,

Thanks for this!!!

Harvey created a magical place and we'll all do our best to make Harvey proud.  

Hugs, Betsy


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the post. How are you guys holding up? Need anything?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Carrie,

Thanks for reassuring all of us that Harvey's legacy of KBoards will continue.  I hope we can all assure you that we consider you and the girls are every bit as much a part of this 'family' as Harvey was.  I wish for you ongoing peace, strength, and new-found joys in both happy memories and the future.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Sending you a ((((((((big hug)))))))))) Been praying for you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time out to post, Carrie. We're all deeply sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hi, Carrie. It's great to hear that we'll be able to continue enjoying this (not so?) little playground that Harvey built. I'll pass on to you the same offer I've made to Harvey in the past to help out on the technical side where I can. I don't claim to know all the answers, but I do write PHP code for a living and at least probably know what questions to ask.


----------



## SkyScribe (Aug 18, 2014)

Carrie, my deepest condolences for your loss. Harvey had an impact on many lives and created a platform that has helped many more. The outpouring of support has been heartening even for those of us who didn't know him very well.

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you for posting, Carrie, and for continuing to support this forum.

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for posting. 
KBoards has always felt like a family, and now we have lost the head of the family, but he has left such a wonderful foundation that I'm sure those who are taking over will carry on in the same spirit. 

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Carrie, my condolences. I am am absolutely gutted by the news and will miss him.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I suspect you are in the prayers and thoughts of thousands that you do not even know at this very sad time - you certainly have mine
Thank you for continuing this amazing legacy, best wishes to you all.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for posting, Carrie. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting, Carrie. Thinking of us at such a difficult time ... it's wonderfully kind and generous. I'm sure you'll do a fantastic job with KB, and we'll all be here to help however we can. Everyone has you and your family in their thoughts.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Carrie, you are family, inasmuch as we (of various backgrounds) have been grafted into the KBoards family by Harvey.  Everything should still run fine, and the rules would still be the same.

Prayers for you and the rest of your family.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you, Carrie. This is a wonderful community and a tribute to Harvey and all he created. I am so glad you will be taking things forward. Please let me know if there is anything I can do! I've been here since the beginning--kboards means a lot to me.

Big hugs,

Leslie


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

How generous to come and post to us in this difficult time for your family. None of us would be here, none of us would have ever met, in person or online, had it not been for Harvey. He will continue to be part of all of us here.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Carrie, thank you so much for thinking of us at this time. It's hugely generous of you.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I agree with others here.  How generous of you to think about us during this time. 

And I can say that I was among that privileged group to meet up at the Starbucks in Bellevue way back when.  The Kindle was so new and rare and to be so lucky to meet with the founder of Kindleboards is a memory I will never forget.  I also remember you and the girls well.  I was the one sitting directly across the table from Harvey.  

This board has a wealth of talent so I am sure that anytime you need tech-y assistance, all you have to do is ask.  (Not me though, my talents do not include tech at all.)  

This place is much more than a forum to me.  I look in everyday and want to thank Harvey as well as your whole family for creating the spirit that is Kboards.  Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Kboards has been a welcoming haven for authors and readers for quite some time now. I don't have anything to say other than, Harvey built something really special here. 

I wish I could've met him.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Hugs and prayers to your family from Maryland. If I could give all of you an honest to goodness real hug... I would!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Carrie, we're here to support you. Although many of us aren't tech savvy either, we can at least keep this the kind of safe place that Harvey envisioned.

I read on your blog that Harvey's memorial service will be on October 11. I will be praying with you.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

My condolences, Carrie and thank you for continuing the Kboards. We'll strive to continue being a community that would make Harvey proud.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Carrie, thanks for thinking of the folks here during a time of grieving for you and yours. This is a very special place, and we look forward to seeing it thrive!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Carrie, thanks for thinking of all of us. For some of us readers this has been a great place to come to find recommendations for reading material. We've also made friends and been able to meet some of those friends in person. Thanks for sharing Harvey and his ideas for this forum with us.

You and your daughters are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Carrie - for taking time out during this period to talk with us. You are in all of our prayers.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you Carrie for posting. You are so generous in spirit to reassure us during your time of grief.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for posting Carrie, and my condolences. My thoughts are with your family. Thank you, Harvey, and each and every one of you, for creating such a wonderful and special place for us readers. It will live on.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just saw this post. I don't venture outside the Writer's Cafe area very often. 

Thank you for keeping Kboards up and running. It's a wonderful legacy of Harvey's and we miss him too. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thank you Carrie. Thoughts and prayers and all good wishes to you and your family.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

All the best to you and your family, Carrie. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Carrie, 
There is a "virtual family" here at KBoards.
Harvey is responsible for that.
This is not just a forum.  There are people who enjoy reading and the electronic devices that make that possible, specifically the Amazon Kindle line.  And there are people who enjoy writing who have found a friendly place to discuss their craft.
Yeah that seems to be a wonderful legacy.
We hope KBoards continues for a long time.
We will definitely remember Harvey Chute.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you for posting, Carrie. I'm so sorry for your loss, and my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear Harvey is no longer with us. Many blessings to you and thank you for posting.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

One of the hardest and easiest things to do after losing someone is getting back to business. It's hard because losing someone who was a part of your life completely derails everything in your life, even if you saw it coming. It's easy because it gives one something to focus on outside the grief; giving one the much needed excuse to begin those necessary steps moving forward with life.

Picking up someone else's project is never easy. If anything, it can be frustrating. The creator knew all the most minute details of how the project worked and functioned. They had the most intimate understanding of how it all went together and where the different pieces were. When you pick up where the creator left off, there is a horrible feeling of not knowing where to begin. It can take months to fully become versed in how the project works, much less knowing how to guide it. And there are all those little things that must be done on the side that weren't obvious to the functioning of the project. This is where the frustration sets in.

Many hands make light work. There are people who have the wherewithal and the technical skills needed to deal with things. Don't be afraid of delegating work to those who are willing to take it up. Don't be afraid of walking away if needed—taking breaks is vital for reinvigorating the mind. Don't let yourself become overwhelmed.

Above all: don't be afraid of failing. Harvey created more than just a forum, he created a community. That community will continue on no matter what. Any vacuum created will be filled. The torch can be passed. Failure doesn't mean an end, it signals change. The community will embrace that change and grow with it.

We're all here with you.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We love you guys. take care.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

To all of you...
Thank you for your support... 

The KBoards family is sumpthin' else!! 

Many blessings.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Carrie for sharing with us on your blog both Harvey's toast at Celeste's wedding and Harvey's slide show of his life. He was truly a very special man loved by so many. Thank you for letting us celebrate his life with you. We will miss him here, but have no doubt that we all wrap our arms around you and your family.
I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 
Love to all of you.


----------



## James R Wells (May 21, 2015)

I was able to attend the memorial. The church was completely filled as you can imagine. The pastor clearly knew Harvey well, and delivered an inspiring and very personal service, which included music and deeply moving tributes from family members.

No matter where everyone was on Sunday, such an occasion is a chance to reflect on what matters and to ponder the best choices for the days given to us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, James for representing KBoards.

Betsy


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you for that lovely description, James.


----------

